# An alternative view of History: Ongoing Propaganda?



## Timeshifter (Sep 14, 2020)

Hello all in this great community. This is my first post, so please bear with me.

I came across this short video, propaganda tool this morning on Twitter. It was created and posted by ‘The Institute of Economic Affairs’ and originally published in June 2018. The video made me sit up and think, so I have had a little dig around and conducted some rather quick and basic research.


The content of the video immediately struck me. When considering the real history of our existence, and indeed how we came to be where we are, we have to decipher a myriad of often fake, unreal, changed and dogmatic ‘facts’ of history. When considering how easily the wool may have been pulled over our eyes, it becomes quite obvious to me (and many of us here) how this is achieved, through simple and repeated processes, statements of facts, from organisations, scientist, writers, historians et al who are seemingly unconnected, promoting the same or similar narrative. Pushing an agenda in a video like the one shown here is one simple way to brainwash the masses, and to airbrush history as you see fit.  

Before we get into the content of the video, let us have a look at what the IEA is:

From their own website:

‘The IEA is the UK’s original free-market think-tank, founded in 1955. Our mission is to improve understanding of the fundamental institutions of a free society by analysing and expounding the role of markets in solving economic and social problems’

The Institute of Economic Affairs is a non-profit, right-wing libertarian think tank, founded by businessman and battery farming pioneer Antony Fisher.

What is a ‘Think Tank?’ A think tank (policy institute) is a research institute organization that performs research and advocacy concerning topics such as social policy, political strategy, economics, military, technology, and culture. Most policy institutes are non-profit organisations, which in some countries attain a tax exempt status (What a shock). Other think tanks are funded by governments, advocacy groups, or corporations, and derive revenue from consulting or research work related to their projects (Stone, 2006)

Who was the founder of the IEA Antony Fisher? He was a right wing - Libertarian, (more on this later) business man and think tank founder. Educated at Eton College and a graduate of Trinity College Cambridge (Blundell, 2011). For anyone not familiar with the UK, these are the established lines of education for the majority of our politicians and big business men and women. The British political establishment is awash with Eton and Cambridge types. During a visit to the USA in 1952, Fisher was inspired by the Agriculture Department shown to him by F.A Harper from the US think tank ‘Foundation for Economic Education’ So impressed by their techniques, he set up his own battery farm in the UK which in time made him a millionaire (Frost, 2008)

In 1955, Fisher would establish the IEA, and by 1981 had also established the Atlas Network. The Atlas network is a ‘non-profit organisation which aims to promote (propogand) free-market economic policies across the world (Peck, 2010) Using his Atlas Network, it would be simple for Fisher to spread his personal beliefs and propaganda worldwide. By 1984, Fisher was watching over eighteen institutions in eleven countries (Hazlitt, 1984) Easy, eh?

In terms of funding and partners, as of 2005, Atlas has received $440,000 from ExxonMobil (Mother Jones, 2005) Exxon Mobile also funds other think tanks, but the question has to be asked of the impartiality of any results gained from funded research, whoever the benefactor? It was encouraging to see that the majority of replies to the twitter post was from people asking who had funded the video.

If we look at the direct relationship between the US based FEE and the UK based IEA, It does not take the intellect of a rocket scientist to begin to join the dots here. Collusion on a massive scale, between two seemingly separate countries, to push an agendas is blindingly obvious. Could these Think Tanks be utilised to alter the documented version of history? Absolutely! Much further investigation in to this area is imperative, perhaps between us we can begin to dig further.

Let us take a look at the video and make some key observations. An alternative view of history. Interesting title! 

Title: Usual teachings of history put too much emphasis on politics and statism in our teaching of history – rather than on trade, innovation and entrepreneurship.

Very provocative and leading sub - title.

It is clearly designed to divert us from focusing on key dates in history which relate to political events and move our focus on to key dates in history which relate to technological advances. Given our understanding on this forum of how the timeline of historical events and invent of technology has been skewed, it is clearly an attempt to ensure people are 100% of the date of the appearance of technologies.

At 1.09 the narrator states how the Boeing 747 ‘suddenly became a mass product, cheap and available to many people’ Interesting use and emphasis of the word ‘suddenly’ what does that imply? We know from the research on Zeppelins done here that the truth on air travel has been masked over time.

Interestingly, this is followed by another bold statement ‘Now almost everyone in Europe and North America has travelled abroad by the age of 21’ Where is their proof of this? What is the agenda behind this statement? Perhaps it is that we have all travelled by the age of 21, and there is nothing more to see? Keeping us at home, not travelling afar and discovering real truths?

Another statement: ‘Another date, possibly the most important date in history for women’ 23rd June 1960. Again pinning us down to dates, absolute facts and the arrival some control over her own body for the woman, and goes on to mention feminism and women’s rights.

The following statement then informs us how ‘These dates radically changed ordinary people’s lives and indeed the world’ what does that even mean? Ordinary people? Indeed the world? What could the real message here be?

These are just a few points I had time to pick out of this video, there are more.

My question: What is the agenda here? What is this video attempting to do? Any opinions would be greatly received .

Returning to my earlier point and the definition of Libertarian. It is interesting to me that the word Libertarian is used to describe the founders and core value of these think tanks.

Libertarianism, political philosophy that takes INDIVIDUAL LIBERTY to be the primary political value (Boaz, 2018)

I have so far been unable to find any proof of the promotion of ‘Individual Liberty’ in the work of any libertarian think tank. As for the founding of the IEA, it is believed that After World War II, Fisher was alarmed by the election of a Labour (Left wing, socialist) government, the nationalisation of industry, and the introduction of central economic planning (Atlas Network) In my mind, right wing thinking is the polar opposite to libertarianism. Yet here was a supposed Libertarian thinker, clearly operating with right wing values.

The definition of right wing libertarians: Right-libertarianism refers to libertarian political philosophies that advocate negative rights, natural law and a major reversal of the modern welfare state. Right-libertarians strongly support private property rights and defend market distribution of natural resources and private property.

My personal view is these two ideologies cannot and do not mix. This is only my opinion of course. I would suggest that the idea of a right wing libertarian another sleight of hand trick which goes over the head of most of the population. In my personal experienced, right wing politics has never promoted nor supported real individual liberty.

Here is a list of some UK based think tanks, utilised in the main by right wing conservatives.

List of thinktanks in the UK

We could look into each one of these Think Tanks in depth, but we simply do not have the time, but I am convinced our findings would not surprise us. Given the simple fact of Fisher having so much influence over so many think tanks, again the joining of dots for me here is a simple exercise. How easy does it appear to alter history? It is very easy. 

It is obvious to us here on this forum that for us to begin to scratch the surface of our stolen history, we have to ascertain real facts. It has become even more apparent than ever to me through some slight research into the background of this video and think tanks, that it is imperative that we understand the reality of the person or persons documenting any historical facts, the funding behind those people, their political reasoning and thinking. Only then can we begin to decipher what we find. I have only scratched the surface of these think tanks, but for sure they are everywhere, manipulating facts and pushing agendas.

The content of this video in my opinion, displays how easy it is to manipulate facts and to plant these facts in the minds of the general populous. It is quite obviously a tool of propaganda, designed to push a narrative in the guise of celebrating technology and there definite dates. It has clearly been funded by peoples whose interest it is to ensure that the people viewing it accept what is presented. There is a big subconscious element to this video, the visual, words and presentation of facts.

It would be interesting to hear the thoughts of other members of this board as to the video and the wider implications of think tanks, their links and how they may continue to manipulate our history.

Thanks for staying with it, early morning thoughts may not be entirely cohesive.

Cheers

Bibliography

Stone et al, (2006)_'Think Tanks and Policy, Analysis of Public Policy Analysis: Theory, Methods, and Politics, _New York, Marcel Dekker Inc.

Blundell, J (2011) _Ladies for Liberty: Women who Made a Difference in American History_, New York City: Algora Publishing

Peck, J (2010). Constructions of Neoliberal Reason. Oxford University Press

Atlas Network (2018) Founder's Story, Atlas Economic Research Foundation [online] available at Our Story accessed 29/12/2018


Hazlitt, H (1984) _The Early History of FEE_ [online] available at The Early History of FEE accessed 29/12/2018


Boaz, D (2004) _Libertarian Politics_ [online] available at libertarianism | Definition, Doctrines, History, & Facts accessed 29/12/2018

Frost, G (2008) Champion of Liberty, Profile Books Ltd, UK

	Post automatically merged: 12/30/18

So, 'Most of us are clueless about humanity’s place in the planet's long history. We need to learn 'timefulness'

We are not timeful folks, we need to be more aware of our planetary timeline, like geologists  


We need to learn timefullness


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JWW427Date: 2019-09-10 15:38:09Reaction Score: 6


Our entire history and therefore reality has been altered by the powerful few for centuries, maybe more.

Schools are set up to force feed kids the status quo curriculum, and individuality is _carefully_ weeded out of a liberal arts education. Hive-minded group thinking trumps all. History classes and books are dry and boring, thus most kids opt out and hate history. Get it? Make it boring. "Approved" big books of black words on white pages. Few photos. Some good videos nowadays, but they are full of lies and propaganda. Much easier programming in my estimation.

When I attended the University of Virginia as a history student I chose Russian history because as a military brat I enjoyed WW2 and lots of conflict studies. That's what they want, a dumb kid immersed in violence and tumult, revolution and raw power, fascism and totalitarianism. I fell for that, hard. But it taught me a lesson: History is written by the winners. But who are these winners really? Why are other histories not taught? Asian history was downplayed. Native American Indian tribal history was not taught at all. Pacific Islanders? No history there. Move along. Cowboys and the 7th Cavalry, genocide. Guns. Conquest. Might makes right. Money makes the might.

History is something to learn and loathe at school. Few care about the paradoxes, glaring inaccuracies, mysterious fabrications, obvious deletions, and outright fabricated lies.
*Only we few, we mighty few, the "Seekers" care a whit. *The outcasts. The rebels. The nut jobs. The intellectually unwashed and unwanted.
Colleges are weeding out literature, music, and the arts because kids want specific job training, mindless training for them to become future automatons to man the terminals and oversee robots, hopelessly mired in vacuous popular culture and smart phone-only personal relationships driven by artificial intelligence 5G. A slow death of the soul.

Once college kids are programmed, they enter a cold, hardened steel work force of debt slavery and strict social hierarchy, and slowly begin to lose most of their real passions that make them human in the first place. I see it every day. It brings me to tears to see young folks choosing computer IT tech, economics, and business 101 over the arts.

All roads lead to Rome for false "spirituality."
All roads lead to Wash. DC and the Pentagon for military matters.
All road lead to London for financial matters.
All roads lead to the Royal Society for––_cough!_–– "science."
All roads lead to Buckingham Palace. QE2 is the illuminati snake head.

Economics, military industry, and corporate greed shapes and molds everyone in the USA, whether they feel it or not. We are a corporation, not a democracy. I hope that changes someday. We have to be that change, own it. Our young people deserve it.
Below is a Russian cartoon that is a very powerful and poignant image.

JWW


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-09-10 15:55:09Reaction Score: 2


Bleh. Glad there were some of us to ask uncomfortable questions or upset things and break from the narrative or program. Detention hours well spent. And this is now our virtual "breakfast club".
It gets WEIRDER. Or simpler, take your pick.
In the channeled stuff I've read, or the out of body stuff or the remote viewing and influencing stuff and even now in EVERYTHING else...
They're all just perspectives. Points of view. Time and space (creation) is just an illusion. Subject to CHANGE.
Our experience is unique here that we've created a shared matrix to hold a version of reality for us to experience and learn in. All based on what we believe.
So the first or initial "conspiracy" or manipulation of consciousness is creation itself. Experiencing diversity and separation and "free will".
Can either START with that premise in interacting with "the rest of it", or follow the breadcrumbs of cut off toast crusts which will EVENTUALLY lead you back to that notion. But, it's fun to PLAY! With sticks, stones, pictures... WORDS...


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2019-09-10 19:00:21Reaction Score: 1




JWW427 said:


> Our entire history and therefore reality has been altered by the powerful few for centuries, maybe more.
> 
> Schools are set up to force feed kids the status quo curriculum, and individuality is _carefully_ weeded out of a liberal arts education. Hive-minded group thinking trumps all. History classes and books are dry and boring, thus most kids opt out and hate history. Get it? Make it boring. "Approved" big books of black words on white pages. Few photos. Some good videos nowadays, but they are full of lies and propaganda. Much easier programming in my estimation.
> 
> ...


Your comment reminds me of the only video i have posted here.
IN-SHADOW - A Modern Odyssey - Animated Short Film


----------



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JWW427Date: 2019-09-10 19:43:17Reaction Score: 1


Really great film.
A masterpiece.
JWW


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-09-10 21:11:56Reaction Score: 0


Yes, good moovie.
"Funny" how we've known for a long time. This latest JOKE of a reset tried REALLY HARD to make us forget. To set up a world based ENTIRELY on appearances. Tell us what to think and talk about. What to feel or NOT FEEL. Who to trust... But then, that's backfired, because even the deluded old idiots know better, they've seen it go down.
All just marketing. Advertising their version of reality for us to buy. Suggestive sales.
Waking up is a pain in the ass.


----------

